# 7 string bass questions



## davisjom (Mar 12, 2012)

If all goes well i may be getting a job later this month. Which means money for more gear. 
With that said I've been looking into 7 sting basses for some time and was wondering how does the size of the neck compare to that of a 6 string bass? 
Like an Ibanez SR506 or SR5006. 
I have rather large hands the way it is, so I'm hoping the neck won't be too much of an issue.
What bass would you recommend?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## davisjom (Mar 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Budget?



right now zero. But I'm willing to spend anywhere from $600-$1900 (once i get the money of course). New or used.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2012)

Take a look at the Conklin Groove Tools line.


----------



## davisjom (Mar 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at the Conklin Groove Tools line.



I've looked at those a few times. Would you recommend saving and buying new? or just waiting for a used one to turn up?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2012)

davisjom said:


> I've looked at those a few times. Would you recommend saving and buying new? or just waiting for a used one to turn up?



They come up used fairly often, so unless you really want a new instrument, go used.


----------



## Superwoodle (Mar 12, 2012)

Conkiln GT7

I don't know of any other production seven string basses.

EDIT:'d


----------



## davisjom (Mar 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They come up used fairly often, so unless you really want a new instrument, go used.



New or used doesn't really bother me. But if i was going new, the two i see most often are the GT-7 and the GTBD-7. other then being Bill Dickens signature, the only real differences is the GT-7 is $600 less, a bolt-on and doesn't have custom bartolini's. Is it worth saving the extra 600 for the GTBD-7?
(I'm very sorry if these questions seem rather dumb, I'm just very new to 7's)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2012)

Superwoodle said:


> Conkiln GT7
> 
> I don't know of any other production seven string basses.



Don't forget the GTBD-7.


----------



## Superwoodle (Mar 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't forget the GTBD-7.



I mis-read davisjom's price range as $600 -$1600. Thanks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 13, 2012)

If you go custom like Siggery or something, you can choose your neck dimensions. My friend has a 7 strings bass by Roter. I know they have a bad rep, but I found the neck on it to be surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at the Conklin Groove Tools line.


 
^^^ wise words from a wise dude. I've never gotten to play one of these but i did get the opprotunity to playa a 5 sting conklin groove tools bass and it was very nice for the price. Materials felt to be of a good quality and it just felt like a sturdy bass overall. The heel on those 7 string basses look very comfortable/ smooth as well so that is a huge plus.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been on the ERB forums for 9 years and i constantly heard how good the GT7s are, bolt-on or otherwise. Apparently very high value for money. String spacing tends to be narrower at the nut than a 6 string so not much wider overall.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 16, 2012)

I have standard community size-B hands  i.e. not large not small, pinky too short (blaming mother nature), and find I can reach over to the low string up to, say, 8th-9th fret, after which it gets too wide for me.

Mine is a Wolf, bought from HK (on ebay) at &#8364;450 two years ago. There's a pic on my profile, and I did an early review in here.
Wilkinson tuners, ABM single bridges, Kent Armstrong pups, active/passive EQ.
No, you do not get a topnotch pro 7-stringer at that price, so if being pro, maybe look elsewhere 
Else, the bass is pretty much ok, good tone, nicely playable, a Bit neck heavy.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Mar 20, 2012)

I own the GTBD-7. Mine sounds and plays great, with a vast array of tone options. They are rather expensive to buy new, but they have relatively low resale values, so you're much better off buying a used piece.

That said, I referred back to your original post, where you said you prefer Soundgear necks. In general, Ibanez necks are very narrow/thin. The Conklin GT/BDGT basses are quite wide in comparison. However, it didn't take me long to get used to it. I just adjusted my thumb position and I was good to go.

If you can find one, Ibanez did make a very narrow-spaced 7-String bass at one point. It is considered to be more closely related to the Fender VI basses than an actual bass.


----------



## davisjom (Mar 20, 2012)

TolerancEJ said:


> I own the GTBD-7. Mine sounds and plays great, with a vast array of tone options. They are rather expensive to buy new, but they have relatively low resale values, so you're much better off buying a used piece.
> 
> That said, I referred back to your original post, where you said you prefer Soundgear necks. In general, Ibanez necks are very narrow/thin. The Conklin GT/BDGT basses are quite wide in comparison. However, it didn't take me long to get used to it. I just adjusted my thumb position and I was good to go.
> 
> If you can find one, Ibanez did make a very narrow-spaced 7-String bass at one point. It is considered to be more closely related to the Fender VI basses than an actual bass.



I do like soundgear necks, but i was just using those two as examples because those are the largest basses ive been able to play. I've heard about the 7 ibanez made, but it was a 30 inch scale and played more like a 7-8 string guitar.


----------



## DrJazz (Apr 5, 2012)

I own both a GT-7 and a fretless custom 7. The GT-7 is very high value for your money, and will surely be a good buy. I personally recommend going that route.

Plus, in the end, it will help you get used to a 7 string in the case you want to have a custom made. For example, I found the GT-7 string spacing to be quite confortable and went that route, but perhaps you'll want different specs. Only way to know this without blowing 3500$ on a custom bas you won't find confortable is to start with a factory, "standard" model, hence the GT-7.


----------



## Necris (Apr 5, 2012)

If you look on ebay you can find a few Conklin GT-7 and GTBD-7s for sale for around $1000.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 5, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> My friend has a 7 strings bass by Roter. I know they have a bad rep, but I found the neck on it to be surprisingly comfortable.



The issue there is, actually there is a lot of issues with going with Roter. The primary one being Sebastian ragequit after making some awful instruments/built to wrong spec/not building them at all.


----------



## davisjom (Apr 9, 2012)

DrJazz said:


> I own both a GT-7 and a fretless custom 7. The GT-7 is very high value for your money, and will surely be a good buy. I personally recommend going that route.
> 
> Plus, in the end, it will help you get used to a 7 string in the case you want to have a custom made. For example, I found the GT-7 string spacing to be quite confortable and went that route, but perhaps you'll want different specs. Only way to know this without blowing 3500$ on a custom bas you won't find confortable is to start with a factory, "standard" model, hence the GT-7.



I've seen some 7's on ebay like this floating around.

Gloss Black Star 7 string electric Bass Guitar #867 | eBay

(i know its fretless, but ive seen some fretted ones)

its no conklin, but would it be worth looking into? since its cheap?

I've spoken to my friend about it and thought that if it felt alright i could just fill in the pickups and re-rout for some 7 string barts and possibly put on a nice veneer or something.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 10, 2012)

I would steer clear of the maxtone stuff they have terrible build quality in my experience with my steinberger copy. I would get one of these beast if you are trying to save abit SOLID BIRDS EYE MAPLE AND BUBINGA WOOD 7 STRINGS ELECTRIC GUITAR BASS 885 | eBay


----------



## Andrenighthound (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey guys sorry to resurrect this thread but are these still the best bang for the buck for 7 string basses? Thanks.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Dec 5, 2015)

I had a GTBD-7 years ago and it was one of the nicest instruments I've not only owned, but even encountered. Setup was amazing, tone was fantastic, construction was top notch. I plan to replace it sometime after christmas, I really miss it.


----------



## olejason (Dec 5, 2015)

At around $1000 the Conklin and the newer Ibanez BTB-7 are really the only options. 7 string basses are definitely not as popular nowadays as they were in the mid 2000's so it would be worth keeping on eye on the Talkbass classifieds for used customs. I've seen custom Conklins go for $2k which is a steal.

Ibanez BTB7E 7-String Electric Bass Guitar Flat Natural | Guitar Center


----------



## iron blast (Dec 6, 2015)

They aren't the only options rondo released a 7,bass mods, wolf, h&k, Raven west, Galveston and there are a few cheaper eBay brands out


----------



## vansinn (Dec 6, 2015)

In my previous post, #14, I forgot to touch in on intended use and as such, scale..
If you intend to tune low, as in basically a six stringer with yet another low string, you may want more than a 35" scale.
Mine (Wolf semi-custom, see my profile/album) is 'a mere' 35" , and I would require something like a .180-190 Kalium for the additional low F#.

It is of course different if the intended use is to have an additional upper string for those nice harmonics pinches..


----------



## olejason (Dec 6, 2015)

The Rondo and cheap eBay instruments are really not on the same level of the Conklin and Ibanez. Going cheap on something like a 7 string bass doesn't pay off IMO. For the record I own several Rondo guitars.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Dec 14, 2015)

So Ibanez or Conklin(overseas model) you guys think Kiesel will be coming out with a 7 string? I really like the ideal of the purple heart fretboard and wedge purple heart neck, but the ibanez rosewood with maple is appealing too! I wish the conklin was a 35 inch scale. DO you think the 35 scale is much better for the low b?


----------



## olejason (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd be extremely surprised if Kiesel made a 7 string. They just aren't very popular right now and they wouldn't sell very many.

I think there is more to a great B string than just scale length. My 34" Warwick has the best B I've ever heard whereas my 34" Carvin has one of the worst. I own the GTBD-7 (neck through) and it has a great sounding B. It doesn't feel floppy or different than the other strings and cuts through in the same way as the other strings. I'd suggest using a wound string on the high F.


----------

